# Revealed: Late 90's Era Design Proposal for TT GT2 and R8 GT1 Racers



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

British designer Peter Stevens was kind enough to share the story of the never-built G-TT TT GT2 and R8 GT1 proposals.

Read and see more HERE: http://fourtitude.com/features/Misc...0s-mid-engine-tt-gt1-race-road-car-proposals/


----------

